# All In One Target



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

I am taking a break from making slingshots and concentrate more to practice target shooting.
Till now I was using one large 1 ½" coin as a target in my catching box plus a playing card and striking match. I recently decided to spice it up by adding spinning targets, golf balls and cans.
The spinning targets are made with 1 ½" - 2" steel and 1 ½" - 2" hdpe discs, using hard felt with plywood backing discs.
For the golf balls (Beanflip idea), instead of screws I used threaded screws and nuts for longevity.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

nice man. do the golf balls send your ammo flying back out of the box?


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Nice gallery you have there. :wave:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Lots of stuff to shoot at there! That should cure any boredom ...

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice neat set up . Keeps it interesting and fun .


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

Byudzai said:


> nice man. do the golf balls send your ammo flying back out of the box?


I forgot to mention that they are foam golf balls, they stick to magnets attached to the cross metal flat bar.


----------



## BROOKS (May 22, 2014)

That's great! You've got it all there. I think some spinners are in my future!


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

That there is a great set up!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Sharp you did a great job on you set up that thing is sweet :bowdown:


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

That's really great any video in action by any chance ?


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

leon13 said:


> That's really great any video in action by any chance ?


Thanks for the comments. I am not ready yet for videos, but maybe I'll do it in the future after my accuracy improves .


----------

